# Intermittent Radio Shut Off - 2014 LT



## daveg66sl (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello All,
Been lurking around here for a few months since I got my Cruze, amazing amount of info shared. Have not had anything to add, just trying to learn about the car, until now. Here's what happens. Driving along normally, radio on, usually have my iPod plugged into the Aux jack. At random times, the audio system shuts off for a second or two, then comes back on. Screen goes blank, no sound. A couple of seconds later, back to normal. Happened once, didn't think much about it, then happened a couple of weeks later. Today, happened probably 10 times in a 30 minute drive. Driving home, no problem. Went for another drive later, happened a couple of times. Got annoyed and shut the audio off, but still noticed the screen go blank a few times. At one point the screen was blank and I think the turn signal wasn't making any sound, but was blinking. Anyone else have anything like this happen? Temperatures have been around 15 F, could that have an effect? Loose connector somewhere? Loose ground? Will be coming up on 36,000 miles soon, should I just take it to the local dealer (wasn't purchased from them)? I have an hour commute each way, gotta have my tunes.
All suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it to your local dealer ASAP and get this documented. While there ask them to change the Negative Battery Cable to ensure it's not the radio. The reason you want this documented is so that if it continues after the end of the B2B you can get them to get GM to extend the warranty on the radio itself to replace it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Agree with the above thoughts.....I suspect the negative cable is developing high internal resistance at the clamp.
Chevrolet has extended the warranty on this cable due to the high failure rate......the radio blanking out is the first sign.

Search around here for the negative battery cable bulletin.

Rob


----------



## daveg66sl (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, appreciate the responses. I'll contact the dealer tomorrow and get the cable replaced.
Will also read up on the negative cable bulletin.

Dave


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Auger56 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's the negative battery cable. Changed mine 6 months ago and has not shut off since. Good luck.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's also a software update for the radio. Since I've had that done, I don't think my radio has rebooted mid-drive.


----------



## daveg66sl (Nov 18, 2016)

Follow Up - Success!
Called and then visited the local dealer last week. Informed them of the Special Coverage Bulletin, they looked it up, confirmed the VIN, had the cable in stock and fixed it on the spot. Took about half an hour. Problem solved, no trouble since, been a few days now.

Thanks Cruze Talk gurus, you saved me some real grief. Nothing worse than intermittent electrical problems.
And a shout out to Tom Henry Chevrolet in Bakerstown, PA for taking care of it right then and there. No problems, no hassles, just fixed.

Dave


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

daveg66sl said:


> Follow Up - Success!
> Called and then visited the local dealer last week. Informed them of the Special Coverage Bulletin, they looked it up, confirmed the VIN, had the cable in stock and fixed it on the spot. Took about half an hour. Problem solved, no trouble since, been a few days now.
> 
> Thanks Cruze Talk gurus, you saved me some real grief. Nothing worse than intermittent electrical problems.
> ...


Good News!

Thanks for the follow up.

Rob


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm up next. I told them about my radio and the bulletin. They said that was probably the problem but they also said that if that wasn't the cause then I'd have to pay an $85 diagnostic fee.

I get that they can't do everything for free... but I still think it sucks that I may or may not have to pay for them to look at it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

belome said:


> I'm up next. I told them about my radio and the bulletin. They said that was probably the problem but they also said that if that wasn't the cause then I'd have to pay an $85 diagnostic fee.
> 
> I get that they can't do everything for free... but I still think it sucks that I may or may not have to pay for them to look at it.


Dealer is setting you up......find another, IMO.

Rob


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Robby said:


> Dealer is setting you up......find another, IMO.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, I think it is kind of cruddy.. I've been having them do all my maintenance as well. I figured that would get me somewhere, I guess not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

belome said:


> I'm up next. I told them about my radio and the bulletin. They said that was probably the problem but they also said that if that wasn't the cause then I'd have to pay an $85 diagnostic fee.
> 
> I get that they can't do everything for free... but I still think it sucks that I may or may not have to pay for them to look at it.


Is the car still under B2B warranty (3 years/36,000? miles)?


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is the car still under B2B warranty (3 years/36,000? miles)?


Nope, I'm at 48k. But there is the TSB.

Also, they are paying for it and they are also putting another clutch spring in my car.


----------



## Ade (Aug 29, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is the car still under B2B warranty (3 years/36,000? miles)?


Hi. I have a 2013 LT. I had the same issues. At first tightening the battery cables seemed to work. Eventually problem returned. One day the "service charging system" light came on. The car lights went crazy and then the car just shut off altogether. Found out it was my alternator. The signs were that it was going bad. Replaced it. All good. Hope this helps.


----------

